# Need someone to bore bodies for 18650



## grift (Oct 3, 2006)

howdy folks,

im looking for someone to bore a couple flashlight bodies so that 18650's would fit. if anyone can do this, or can point me to someone that can (and has time) then id really appreciate it.


----------



## bkaushansky (Oct 20, 2006)

grift,

Have you found a source yet? I'm looking for to fit 4 18650's in a Mag2D.
Thanks.
Boris


----------



## highorder (Oct 20, 2006)

hey guys. I will have to give my tooling a once over, but I can probably help you. what is the ID required? 18mm +how much?


----------



## pete7226 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm also interested in a 2x18650 setup. I have a surefire 9p with a19 extender that needs to be bored to accept these batts, I can ship the batts with it so you could take exact measurements. Let me know. thanks


----------



## highorder (Nov 2, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## highorder (Nov 3, 2006)

looks like I will be boring some bodies. anyone else want to throw some on the pile?


----------



## pete7226 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the speedy Pm


----------



## jch79 (Nov 3, 2006)

You U2 owners should get in on that!


----------



## swampgator (Nov 4, 2006)

highorder, 
PM sent


----------



## vetkaw63 (Nov 13, 2006)

What size ID do you have to bore to fit an 18650? I would like thousandths of an inch measurement please.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## highorder (Nov 13, 2006)

in the past I have bored to .734" and had good fits with protected cells.

(47/64 reamer) or (23/32 expandable reamer opened past nominal)


----------



## pete7226 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll be shipping to you soon,PM sent


----------



## vetkaw63 (Nov 14, 2006)

Highorder,
Thanks, so far every time I ask for a measurement, I receive it in metric.
Mike


----------



## highorder (Nov 14, 2006)

18.6mm x 25.4= .732"

25.4 milimeters to the inch.


----------



## highorder (Nov 14, 2006)

for clarity, I bore bodies as small (ID) as possible to preserve strength.


if anyone has max OD specs for various 18650 cells, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Owen (Nov 14, 2006)

LG 2600mAh .724"
AW's protected 18650 .731"
Those are max diameter. My cells aren't perfectly round, especially the protected ones(.717"-.730+"), so I put them between the jaws of the calipers and rotate them to get the largest measurement, and also measure them at different places along their length(LG cells hovered between 7.15-.720 throughout, but one had a bump in the wrapper that could be felt, and took the max to .724"). 
AWs 17670s don't fit in some lights that other 17670s do, so I'm not surprised the 18650s are a little on the fat side. 

I have a 4x123 body(Cabelas XPG) that I'd like bored out, and am curious about price. I could send the AW cells with it.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Nov 14, 2006)

Is the Pila 600P the same diameter as AW's 18650?


----------



## PhotonThrower (Nov 14, 2006)

HO,
Do you do cutdown and internal rethread also ??? I may want to modify a VB-16 from 2 x 123's down to 1 x 123. Thanx


----------



## highorder (Nov 15, 2006)

PM for quotes. its around $10.00, return shipping included.


----------

